# Dropped a 6 point ladies



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Well, first off I gotta tell ya, my eye sight sucks in the dim evening light. Well, at least for picking out point of antlers. About 10 minutes before quitting time I had a pack of doe's come busting in the field followed by a spike. Had to really squint to count the points but was sure there was only 2 and they all walked right in front of me. Moments later, another group of doe's followed by a 4 point entered the field. They too walked right past me and the buck stopped right in front of me. He made it a little easier for me to count the points. lol Then, he looked back......and took a little trot up my tree row. I looked back and sure enough, here comes another buck. Now, the light really sucks for me a this point and I was pretty sure he was at least a 6. Felt like forever for him to get near me. He finally made his way to me about 25 yards out turned a bit and gave me a quartering away shot. Now the decision...lol Goodness, it was like I had an angel on one shoulder and that little devil on the other. One is saying, "don't take the shot, there is bigger", the other is very seductively whispering in my ear....." take the shot, you believe he's at least a six, could be an 8, do it baby, you know you can, you now you want to, go on take the shot"........So I did. :evilsmile
What can I say, that little devil sure can take some sweet nothings and make it so irresistible that you just crumble. 

Took him on the October 28. Naile dhim just behind the ribs and burried it in the opposite front shoulder. Very effective. 

Ok, I have a couple quick pics I took the night I shot it. Camera phone pics suck though. However, it is not a qualifying pic for the contest. Can't see the tag or my weapon and I have no idea where I was while I took the pic.:lol:

Good luck everyone, tear'em girls.


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

GREAT JOB RL. Great story and kill! CHEERS!


----------



## booker81 (Dec 4, 2005)

Awesome!! 

I'm so green with envy of you ladies now - go get 'em! 

Rock on!


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice job for the ladies.


----------



## GMONEY (Aug 25, 2005)

congrats RL


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Awsome hunt, shot 

Congrats!!!!


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

congratulations, lady!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Nice deer ! Congrats.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Congrats again River Lady!
<----<<<


----------



## ))--Courtney--> (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet!!!! I'm happy for you and jealous too, I haven't got one yet.. I had a 5 point come in yesterday and stand broad side forever but I made the decision I wasn't shooting anything smaller than a 6 so.... Very tempting though!! Great job and thats an atta girl for you!!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone. 

Went out the last couple of nights and the 8 point has been very busy. I've also had the big one come out last night from my corner. He headed south again though. Time to drags some tinks my way.:evil: 

Good luck to all and be safe.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Great job River!!!!!


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

way to go. !!I cant seem to connect on the big boy I am watching either, but glad you were able to get one.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Great Job River Lady!!! I'm waiting for the big boy too. Havent seen any bucks since I shot mine so maybe these next couple weeks will change that. Gotta love the RUT! Good Luck to ya and congrats again!


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

nice


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Congrats !!!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone

here is my entry pic for the contest. Well, what was left of the buck anyway. lol


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

What contest??


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Little Bruiser said:


> What contest??


The M-S deer hutning fun contest. You mean you aren't on a team. How did you get left out. I think most all the girls are on a team. That sucks little bruiser.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I did not know about the contest or anything about a team...:sad: Maybe next season.


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Good job Riverlady!!


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

RIVER LADY said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> here is my entry pic for the contest. Well, what was left of the buck anyway. lol


 
AGAIN .....CONGRATS AND WAHHHHHO ..... NICE RACKS !!!!


----------



## Long Spurs (Mar 29, 2005)

Great job RL! Nothing like fresh backstraps!


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Congrats Riverlady, did you do your usual, er Riverlady tinkles 69 scent lure to draw him in?:lol:


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Little Bruiser said:


> I did not know about the contest or anything about a team...:sad: Maybe next season.


We kind of unofficially have our own buck contest going on in here with us ladies I think. 
We tried to have just a girls team but that wasnt doable. Hopefully next year we can get that remedied.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

dtg said:


> Congrats Riverlady, did you do your usual, er Riverlady tinkles 69 scent lure to draw him in?:lol:


 
LOL...No. However, the nice 8 point that has been teasing me has found something that has struck his interest.....:evil:

My potty spot by my stand. I had the pleasure(before daylight) of wataching him take a little bit of aggressive out and left this for me.

I think he like me.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Very nice pic and a very nice deer River Lady..
Congrats again!
<----<<<


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Joe Archer said:


> Very nice pic and a very nice deer River Lady..
> Congrats again!
> <----<<<


Thanks Joe.....but are you just saying that because I posed in my underware..........well, my long underware? :lol::lol:


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

RIVER LADY said:


> Thanks Joe.....but are you just saying that because I posed in my underware..........well, my long underware? :lol::lol:


 I'll never tell.... 
<----<<<


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Great job. I have been in the woods for the past 4 days, still empty handed. I only have Friday and Sunday left...pressure is on!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Way to Go River Lady. I almost posted WTG RL but thought you deserved the full effort of typing out the words!
Nice Racks scores again


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

1wildchild said:


> Great job. I have been in the woods for the past 4 days, still empty handed. I only have Friday and Sunday left...pressure is on!


 
Wildchild, you still have late bow season for the contest. Good luck.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Great buck there RL, looks like you had some fun with him.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Violator22 said:


> Great buck there RL, looks like you had some fun with him.



Thanks. 
I always have fun with the men folk.:evilsmile:lol:


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

1wildchild said:


> ... I only have Friday and Sunday left...pressure is on!


"You can do it...' 
<----<<<


----------



## Chrissy (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice buck river....congrats!!!


----------



## Snocross418 (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice job Congrats!


----------



## kimmy48635 (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice job river lady...


----------

